# JOGLEJOG



## HLaB (11 Sep 2017)

Apologies if I missed it but I don't think there has been a thread about James MacDonald's record attempt on JOGLEJOG. Well I heard yesterday he did it subject to ratification and beat the record by 3hours finishing 5days 18hrs 3mins  They've not updated the actual web site yet https://www.projectkansas.org/

Now confirmed


----------

